# Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?



## DogTag (10. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Zuhause. Mir gefällt das Starbaits Traveller Duo wirklich sehr gut.

Habe nun aber von einigen zu hören bekommen, dass das Aufstellen von zwei Liegen problematisch ist. Andere dagegen sagen immer, dass Starbaits wirklich große Zelte baut und man immer viel Platz hat. Das Specialist Duo ist ja nun auch tatsächlich ein riesen Schloss, mir aber persönlich einfach zu groß.

Also mir ist immer recht wichtig, dass die Liegen nicht an die Aussenhaut gequetscht stehen, man in der Mitte noch locker einen Bivvietable stellen und unter den Liegen noch so einiges an Tackle verstauen kann. Mein Kollege hat ein Nash Combat TT, was eigentlich all meine Kriterien erfüllt. Leider gibt es das Teil nicht mehr, aber das Starbaits sieht sehr ähnlich aus. Ausserdem brauche ich unbedingt diese Seitenfenster. Ohne die bekomme ich Beklemmungen in dem Teil 
Ich muss durch die Seitenfenster immer rausschauen.

Kann mir jemand was zu dem Platzangebot vom Traveller Duo sagen?

Bitte gebt mir keine Empfehlungen für ein anderes Zelt, es sei denn, dass es ein baugleiches ist. Mir ist - wie gesagt - die Optik und auch die Bauart schon sehr wichtig.

Ich danke euch
DogTag


----------



## icecream (10. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*

hmm hab grad ma im internet und im starbaitskatalog geschaut. also laut internet hat es eine nutzbare breite von 280cm und eine länge von 230cm.. und im katalog 310x275 ..angenommen deine liege ist ca 80-100cm breit haste bei 2 liegen immer noch platz für zubehör..







Ich selber habe mir jetzt das Ehmanns XL Hot Spot bestellt.. gibt auch bei ebay für 289€..
reicht auch für 2 liegen, gehe aber meistens eh immer allein angeln, deswegen ist es riesig..






mfg
mario


----------



## DogTag (10. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*

Das ist sehr nett, icecream 
Aber ich habe ja extra beigeschrieben, dass ich erstmal keine Empfehlung für ein anderes Bivvy möchte 

Ich kenne das Ehmanns und es gefällt mir optisch einfach nicht.

Die Maße von Starbaits varriieren im Netz um einiges. Mal sind es hier ein paar cm mehr, dort mal ein paar weniger. Mir ist klar, dass man das Bivvy - bedingt durch Höhe - schon etwas variabel aufbauen kann.

Mich würden Infos von Leuten interessieren, die das Bivvy selber haben oder hatten und etwas zum Platzangebot sagen können.

Ich habe leider bei mir in näherer Umgebung keine Möglichkeit mir das Teil vor Ort anzuschauen. Somit muss ich quasi die Katze im Sack kaufen, wenn es denn positive Rückmeldungen geben sollte.

Ich weiss nicht mehr wer es genau war, aber in jedem Falle ein Starbaits Händler. Ich glaube es war der Daitinger Angelladen oder so. Diese haben mir mitgeteilt, dass man dort nur sehr schwierig zwei Liegen gestellt bekommt, also das Platzangebot nicht gerade berauschend ist.


----------



## Einödler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*

Hallo auch,
ich benutze das Starbaist Traveller duo seit circa drei Jahren und kann Dir mit Sicherheit sagen, daß es mit 2 Liegen sehr eng wird. Sicherlich kommt es auch auf die breite der Liegen an, aber es ist kaum noch Platz zwischen den Liegen und der Zelthaut.. So wie auf dem obigen Bild zu sehen klappt es mit dem Stellen von 2 Liegen nur dann wenn die Front des Zeltes hochgeklappt ist. Bei verschlossenem Zelt fällt der mittlere Platz zwischen den Liegen so klein aus, daß man kaum noch Möglichkeiten hat etwas unterzubringen, geschweige denn mal fluchtartig das Zelt zu verlassen bei einem Biß. Ich habs mehr als ein dutzend male mit zwei Liegen benutzt und das ist einfach zu eng.
Mittlerweile habe ich das de luxe overwrap dazugekauft und dann hat man Platz satt, vorausgesetzt man läßt die Front des eigentlichen Zeltes offen ( wie auf dem Bild). Mit dem Overwrap ist es eh überflüssig das zu schließen.


----------



## Pilkman (10. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*

Hi Namensvetter,

ich kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen, das Traveller 2-Man ist DEFINITIV zu klein für zwei Liegen. Gleiches gilt z.B. auch für das sehr, sehr ähnliche B.Richi T-Rex 2-Man, solo ist das auch zu klein für 2 Liegen inkl. Zeugs etc. - auch hier würde nur der Zukauf des Extended Overwraps helfen, das muss man dann aber auch gleich mit einkalkulieren.


----------



## DogTag (11. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*

Danke Leute,

das habe ich ja irgendwie befürchtet. Somit ist das Ding für mich gestorben und ich muss mich wohl oder übel doch weiter umsehen und eine Alternative finden.

Das Schlimme ist, dass ich nun schon einige Wochen schaue und mir einfach kein anderes gefällt. Finde das Ehmanns Double Skin von der Optik her ja auch sehr schick, nur muss man da meist immer das Overwrap mit aufbauen, wenn es draussen nicht gerade 30° sind.

Das T-Rex hatte ich selber schon und auch hier war - wie bereits erwähnt - das Problem entspannt zwei Liegen zu stellen.

Die Lösung mit dem Overwrap ist für mich ehrlich gesagt keine. Bei mir muss leider immer das drin sein, was auch drauf steht. Wozu soll ich mir ein 2 Mann Zelt kaufen, wenn ich dann noch ein Overwrap brauche, um bequem auch 2 Mann unterzubringen? Finde das ziemlich doof von den Herstellern.

OK, das Traveller ist Geschichte.

Danke


----------



## sorgiew (11. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*

ich hole mir heute das jrc twin skin 

war mir auch nicht sicher hab aber das jetzt zu einem super preis bekommen


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109329


----------



## 850trx (11. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*

Hi,
eine Alternative für 2 Liegen ist das Starbaits Barooder Duo. Da passen 2 Liegen rein, das habe ich selbst oft praktiziert. Ist sowiso ein sehr ordentliches Zelt. Der kleine Schirm im Frontbereich ist super.
Grüße
peter


----------



## ajaekel (12. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*

Hi,

wir haben das Sensas Starbaits Specialist Duo. Wenn man will, kann man da sogar 3 Liegen reinstellen. Für 2 Liegen ist es super, da man in der mitte dann einen schönen breiten Gang hat. Wir haben sogar hinten im Zelt immer einen Alu-Klapptisch stehen (Für Gasgrill, Angelkiste, etc.). Außerdem kann man außen neben den Liegen noch bequem Rutentaschen verstauen. 

Meiner Meinung vom Platz her das non-Plus Ultra. Außerdem supergeile Qualität und blitzschnell aufgebaut. Das mit den angegebenen 2 Minuten passt nicht ganz - aber länger als 5 Minuten braucht man mit 2 Mann wirklich nicht. Einpacken geht sogar noch schneller!

Besser gehts nicht!

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## DogTag (12. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*



DogTag schrieb:


> Das Specialist Duo ist ja nun auch tatsächlich ein riesen Schloss, mir aber persönlich einfach zu groß.


 
|rolleyes


----------



## 850trx (12. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir haben das Sensas Starbaits Specialist Duo. Wenn man will, kann man da sogar 3 Liegen reinstellen. Für 2 Liegen ist es super, da man in der mitte dann einen schönen breiten Gang hat. Wir haben sogar hinten im Zelt immer einen Alu-Klapptisch stehen (Für Gasgrill, Angelkiste, etc.). Außerdem kann man außen neben den Liegen noch bequem Rutentaschen verstauen.
> 
> ...



Hi,
und wenn der nächste runde Geburtstag ansteht, hat man auch genug Platz seine zahlreichen Gäste unterzubringen.
Scherz beiseite, das Specialist Duo ist schon sehr groß.
Grüße
peter


----------



## DogTag (12. September 2007)

*AW: Starbaits Traveller 2 Mann - Wieviel Platz hat man wirklich?*



			
				DogTag schrieb:
			
		

> *Ausserdem brauche ich unbedingt diese Seitenfenster. Ohne die bekomme ich Beklemmungen in dem Teil *
> Ich muss durch die Seitenfenster immer rausschauen.


 


			
				850trx schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> eine Alternative für 2 Liegen ist das Starbaits Barooder Duo. Da passen 2 Liegen rein, das habe ich selbst oft praktiziert. Ist sowiso ein sehr ordentliches Zelt. Der kleine Schirm im Frontbereich ist super.
> Grüße
> peter


 
Leute, lest ihr auch ab und an mal Beiträge? Ich habe doch extra im Thread ganz oben alles wichtige reingeschrieben.

Es ist wirklich sehr nett von euch - und ich freue mich auch trotz allem über die Empfehlungen - aber das bringt mich nicht weiter


----------

